# A Letter from A Funeral Home



## xiaoman (May 21, 2016)

I have been expecting the arrival of a package from Vietnam---the copies of my newly printed book. My editor told me that I should have received it two weeks ago from today's date.  However, today, instead of receiving my package delivery notice, I received a letter from a local funeral home. It said that they had learned on July 1, 2016 the GST rate will increase from 13% to 15% in the province where I live in and the taxes payable on funerals will rise with it. 

I know that living in Canada you have to pay taxes for many things, but I have never known that I have to pay taxes when I die.  

Anyway, the letter advises me to think about planning my funeral, the benefits they offer, and how I might avoid a tax increase. They ask me to contact their knowledgeable staff who are available to answer my questions at no cost and with no obligation.  

I have never thought of dying young, but now, after reading this letter, I understand more about life: life is short and death is sure. I may die at any time, who knows?  So I guess that to avoid the stressful situation my family will face when the time comes, now I have to work harder to make more money, but the more I work the more I pay taxes...oh, life is not easy.


----------



## escorial (May 22, 2016)

the saying...nothing is certain as death and taxes is apt here...enjoyed but not in a funny way


----------



## SomethingWitty (May 22, 2016)

I would've called the knowledgable staff. Then, I would've asked them where the hell my copies from Vietnam are. You know, just to see if they really are available to answer my questions.

Well written and thought inspiring, by the way!


----------



## albertjacc (Aug 21, 2016)

I personally did not understand if if was a story or you just told us this.If it was a story,it was kind of a monologue if i'm not wrong.Well written,i enjoyed reading you mini-short-story-monologue


----------



## xiaoman (Aug 26, 2016)

Thank you all!  Yes, it is not a story, it happened  to me in real life. I would say that was  Murphy's law occurred to me  once again.  However,  I finally received my book in July and started to pay 2% more GST at the same month.   


Most of the time when I desperately want something good to happen,  bad things always happen instead of good things. Life has been tough for me lately. More writings are coming...


----------



## Eric Romano (Nov 10, 2016)

For all planning to move to Canada after the Election Results. :icon_compress:


----------



## xiaoman (Nov 10, 2016)

Welcome to Canada!  Authorities should accelerate the procedure. :icon_compress:


----------

